# Jumping flounder?



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

I went to Biloxi this weekend and fished the marsh for reds. While I was fishing by an inlet to a bayou I saw a flounder come clean out of the water about 15 feet in front of me. Has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

How deep was the water????


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

stingray


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i caught a flounder on a zara spook one time... closest i've seen to one coming out of the water.

possibly a manta ray or a cow-nose ray.


----------



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

i have seen them break water while feeding,but never seen one come out of water.


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

The water was about thigh high. And Im 100% sure it was a flounder I saw the top when he first came out of the water and the bottom when he was going back in the water. And it was right in front of me


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I have seen it once maybe 1ft or 2. They do when they are in shallow water and very hungry.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I've never seen it myself but I've heard of it.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW you learn something new everyday! I have never seen a flounder actively persue food. They usually sit their lazy asses on the bottom and wait for it to come to them.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you sure it wasn't 8 mullet side by side? I have heard that when they get bored they try sencronized jumping.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never heard of one coming out of the water, but I have heard of em eatin topwaters in shallow water.....I guess he really wanted that bait...haha:doh


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats pretty funny Garbo !!!!!!!!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

We actually saw one clear the water repeatedly heading west just past the Pensacola Beach bridge. Couldn't figure it out at first, never seen it before. Then the answer became perfectly clear. He had a good sized bull right on his tail and he was running for his life and that shark was hungry. Pretty wild!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, I have never seen such.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

I just read an article on flounder this morning in Florida Sportsman that mentioned this. 

Read 

http://www.shallowwaterangler.com/sportfish/flounder/041266/index2.html


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, When I was wade fishing on Merritt Island I was using live finger mullet small hook with/out weightfishing for trout and reds. I had an 11 lb flounder sky on a mullet dead on the surface 20 feet from me. Caught the fish and was shocked. Never had it happen or heard of it happening since until this.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (11/2/2007)*Yes, When I was wade fishing on Merritt Island I was using live finger mullet small hook with/out weightfishing for trout and reds. I had an 11 lb flounder sky on a mullet dead on the surface 20 feet from me. Caught the fish and was shocked. Never had it happen or heard of it happening since until this.


*Shocked would not have been my reaction,But, I probably would have been shocked at how bad I messed my pants up. Dang.*


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I saw a flounder skipping across the water like a flat stone once in Mexico Beach but I think the 8' Hammer Head right on his tail mightofhave had something to do with


----------



## donnydw27 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ive seen it plenty of times in the mouth of Escambia River in shallow water after a cold front in september and october when the tide starts flushing out pretty fast,catch them pretty good slow rolling a spinner bait.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bubba (11/2/2007)*I saw a flounder skipping across the water like a flat stone once in Mexico Beach but I think the 8' Hammer Head right on his tail mightofhave had something to do with


yeah, i guess so :hungry


----------



## newfish (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone thought I was crazy too.

Saw it few weeks ago coming out Tiger Point and Santa Rosa waterway. 2 to 3 feet of water.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had a nice size one eat at the top but not come out of the water, that must have been a pretty cool sight!


----------

